# Be sure to Renew/Update your marketplace listings for 2023!



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2022)

as 2022 comes to a close, many resale and rental listings in the marketplace will expire or be removed as the last usage date comes to pass!  (ie week 52/53 2022).

please be sure to log into the marketplace and modify your listings to reflect the 2023 interval or float period so it will show up for folks looking to the future for resales or rentals!





__





						Log In to the Timeshare Users Group Resort Database
					

Timeshare Users Group Members get access to Timeshare Resort Reviews as well as free timeshare resale, rental & exchange ads in the industry leading Marketplace!



					tug2.com
				




from the dashboard select  "my classifieds" from either the center of the screen or the left hand menu!




this will display your existing ads in the marketplace, simply click the "ad options" drop down menu to the right of any ad you wish to modify to see the options available!





note that you wont be able to relist/renew a listing until you edit the listing to reflect a FUTURE check in date!  (this is a common issue)

alternatively you can use the COPY feature to create a brand new ad using the same details/etc (that you can modify) to keep your old listing and messages separate, but have an entirely new ad for the next year etc!  saves you from retyping the entire ad/description/etc!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2022)

bump, more than 100 listings are slated to be removed within the next week as we approach weeks 51/52 in the calendar!

be sure to update your listings to show the proper check in dates for 2023!

note that there is no cost to do this, editing an ad does NOT take an ad credit away!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2022)

bump, last week of the year!

any 1-52 floats (or any listing that has a week 52 2022 end date) etc will need to be updated to show the 2023 usage dates to stay live in the marketplace!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2023)

bump again, more than 250 ads were delisted in the past few weeks, and another 75 set for next week!

always the busiest time of the year as we transition into a new year!  also big things coming in the marketplace, so be sure to get your ads posted/renewed/updated for 2023!


----------

